# 4 more seconds



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Tonight at the training club our class was practicing a 3 min, off leash down/stay. While our little group of 5 had just started, the puppy class and pet class took a break, kids were running, pups were playing, dogs were walking by and getting drinks all within a few yards and Stosh was doing such a great job. He was so interested in all the activity but never moved an inch until 2 mins and 56 seconds had passed and he just stood up. Never made an attempt to go anywhere to investigate all that was going on, just stood up. Not bad for an 8 mo old pup, but still. So close...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL He did that on purpose


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I bet you're right- he probably had his eye on the clock the whole time!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Or used his internal clock! Wait till he does it in a show or just as you are returning to him from across the ring or out of sight in Open!

It is truley hilarious then! AAACCCKKK!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh wow. yeah he was watching the clock.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Not bad at all for a 8 months old! Heck, I don't know if I can 3 minute down/stay without breaking!!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Jason L said:


> ... I don't know if I can 3 minute down/stay without breaking!!


I can, but the reward better be really good or I'm going to bite something


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What got me was that there was no reason- I couldn't blame him if he got up to chase the playing puppies or follow his best friend over to get a drink. Guess we'll practice for 3 mins and 15 secs at home. His best friend is a 5 mo old black male gsd named Kobe- name after the basketball player not the beef


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe he was right and the clock was wrong! When was the last time that man made clock was calibrated?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think that is wonderful self control for a baby!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, I was impressed that he stayed down with so many things going on. I mean it was recess for 30 dogs but us. He's getting to be a good boy.


----------

